# Great way to end a vacation!



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I just got back from a week in Hawaii. When I was in the hotel in Kauai I saw a sign that asked for volunteers flying on direct flights via Alaska Air to Seattle, Portland or Oakland to chaperon puppies from the Kauai Humane Society to the mainland shelters. I called and the volunteer coordinator set me up with two three-month old Airedale pups.

It was fantastic. The shelter volunteer met us at the ticket counter with the pups. I checked them in as my baggage. All fees were paid by the shelter and the airline. I made sure that they got on the flight--by asking the flight attendant once I had boarded. I picked them up at baggage claim. They were pretty scared and had peed a lot but soon were wagging their tails! A volunteer from Seattle Humane Society met us and we transferred the pups into her car.

If any one has the chance to do this, I highly endorse it. Alaska Air and the Kauai Humane Society make it very easy. It makes coming home from a tropical vacation much more fun..sure you have to leave..but puppies!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

That's neat! I love that those pups had you to help them. 

OK, I HAVE to know - what part of Hawaii did you visit? 

I spent 4 wonderful years on Oahu. I so miss it. If you were there, is the Bishop Museum still there? It was my favorite place.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

We went to a friend's wedding in Maui and off to Lihue area in Kauai. Most fun that I've had in years. We didn't get to Oahu this time..al the more reason to go back.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a fantastic idea, I've never heard of this before!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

It's a joint thing between the Humane Society and Alaska Airlines--just like shelters transport pups here in the mainland but made more difficult due to the necessity of flying. Shipping a dog unaccompanied costs $400.00, but one with a person is cheap enough that the society (I believe) pays the fee.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh that's so wonderful! How good of you to help out!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's wonderful!  What a great idea


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool!


----------

